# DIY Septic



## Leavingca (Aug 10, 2017)

I am working out my budget and plans for a final move onto my property. I have an outhouse that should be completely done in a few weeks. However, I believe when I have a house, the county will want me to have a septic system. I would personally rather just recycle my graywater and use an outhouse or composting toilet, so this would be primarily an exercise in regulatory compliance.

Has anyone here built their own septic system? If so, how did you go about it? I have looked through a number of materials and they seem to be conceptual rather than specific. I have heard about septic failures on DIY systems and that doesn't seem fun. I suppose the main limiting factor is that I just don't know about material quality or have the experience of having done it before. I would like to do this one myself so I can manage/maintain it and save some costs.

Thanks,

leavingca


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Not rocket science, but not an easy task IF you've never done this type of work. I've put in several of my own. But you need to start with whatever local requirements are where you live.

Here, you get a permit from the local dept of health section that handles septic, they will come out, do a drawing of the field bed layout, give you the tank size, based on the number of bedrooms you will have in the house, and you (or whoever you get to put it in, and they must have a license) simply follow the plan, get it inspected before you cover it up, and you're good to go.

The physical part is you need a hole big enough for the tank (call a company that sells them and they will give you the dimensions), have the tank set in the hole, (outlet side slightly lower than inlet side) then connect it to however much field line the inspector wants.....generally, here, that is 200 to 300' of 4" black corrugated pipe with holes on a couple feet of 2" stone, cover with straw (to help keep dirt out of the stone bed) with 2-3' of dirt on top the pipe. You'll need a backhoe or small excavator to dig the tank hole, and ditches for the field lines, then some way to move 15-20 tons of stone into the ditches. The ditch bottoms need to be keep real level so the effluent doesn't all run to one end.

The above is the most simple of systems....they can also involve diverter boxes so you can switch the use of field lines, or the use of 'sock' pipe or chamber systems (no gravel) and get WAY more complex if you have to use a mound system and so on.....it will all depend on your location. 

The BEST thing to do is have a conversation with your local permit authority and see IF you can do the work AND what exactly they will require. Designs and requirements vary widely from location to location, and until you know what is required at YOUR location, you're spinning your wheels getting to much info that may or may not apply.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I would first check with your county planning and zoning office to see what codes, if any, have to be followed. In Minnesota, a septic system is required to be designed by a licensed designer and approved by the county. The homeowner is allowed, however, to install the system (according to the approved design).


----------



## Leavingca (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds good. I suppose the next step would be to call the county office. When I found this property, I was told by multiple people the septic requirements were minimal as the water is so deep. It sounds like the bulk of the work is going to be the excavating part.

leavingca


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Talk to the appropriate department of the government, instead of multiple people.


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

I talked to a couple people, then went to the MO Dept of Health website to see what the laws and regulations are in effect. I then called the County Health Dept. The good old boy I talked to there asked how much acreage I had, then told me that about all he cared about is that I didn't dump sewage into a stream or road ditch and it didn't stink. No permits, no regulation if your property is over 3 acres. I can build it myself, or have someone else do it.

I was going to do mine myself. I priced all the materials and found that the guy who did my excavating work also does septic systems. If I buy materials, it will cost me 1 day at $100/hour for him to bring in his excavator and laser level and put it in for me. I'm going with a plastic tank and the chamber system. The chamber system comes highly recommended for areas with a lot of trees because roots don't clog them like they do pipes. My excavator guy says he really likes them because they are quicker to go in and don't take the materials that the pipes take. I'm going to let him do the work because he has the equipment and the knowledge to do it right.

I asked the county guy about a grey water system. He said that's fine, most folks around here use them at least for their clothes washer. As long as it doesn't stink and nobody complains to him, he doesn't care. Now whether that's "right" or not, I don't know, but that is how the County Health Dept. looks at it. Next county over they are a little more uptight about things, but the population there is 4 times that of the county we are building in. Seems the closer you are to a major population center, the tighter the rules become.


----------



## Sebastian C (Jul 23, 2017)

I put I septic systems all the time for people here in Costa Rica with my backhoe. Typical up to regulation system on govt subsided houses is a tank made out of two one meter diameter concrete culverts set vertically on top of each other, makes a tank 2m deep by 1m wide. Lotsa people use only one culvert too, and there are plastic tanks of all sizes available also but they're more expensive.

The leach field is 7 meters long, 1.20 meters deep and the width of a backhoe bucket trench, like 2+ feet. Can butt right up to the tank if that's how it works out or put a half meter separation. Can be in a "y" on small lots or if there are big stupid rocks. Run perforated pipe or I prefer 4" PVC with notches cut in it with a hacksaw. Put big round river rock below and above, cover the whole thing with plastic 18" of dirt. 3-4 hours max with a machine start to finish. Maybe 2 in soft clay.

This is code. Lotsa people build smaller systems on unpermitted stuff and it works fine. When I read code in the States it looks onerous and like someone is making money. It doesn't have to be like that, for real. Perhaps in the case of high water tables or next to a stream.

Anyways, good luck!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I've built a bunch of them and also put in my own. It really depends upon how involved your local authorities get as to how difficult it might be. Some localities keep their nose out of it and let you do your thing, others watch you every step of the way.

A gravity septic system with a tank and leech field is really rather simple. You can probably find several builders books at the library that will tell you how to size your tank, how to do a perk test to determine leech field size, how to size your leech field, etc.

Many county officials make this way more complicated than it should be and act like a septic system is some elaborate deal that's going to kill you and all the neighbors if you make a mistake. I self designed and installed dozens of them before all of the permitting was required and they are working fine 20-30+ years later.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Federal law is it has to be done by a licensed installer,....states and counties vary if they care or not.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

shawnlee said:


> Federal law is it has to be done by a licensed installer,....states and counties vary if they care or not.


Care to cite a reference ?


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

https://www.epa.gov/septic/septic-systems-guidance-policy-and-regulations


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am working my way through that, but haven’t found a federal mandate yet.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

*From your link....*

*How are septic systems regulated?*
In most states, local health departments issue construction and operating permits to install septic systems under state laws that govern public health protection and abatement of public nuisances. Some states add water resource protection provisions to their septic system regulations because of the possible impacts from nitrogen and phosphorus.

Under most regulatory programs, the local permitting agency conducts a site assessment to determine whether the soils can provide adequate treatment. These programs ensure that ground water resources will not be threatened, and stipulate appropriate setback distances from buildings, driveways, property lines, and surface waters.

Some states permit alternative systems if conventional soil-based systems are not allowable. Very few permitting agencies conduct regular inspections of septic systems after they are installed.

Regulation of onsite wastewater treatment systems:


Individual onsite systems are regulated by states, tribes and local governments.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am working my way through that, but haven’t found a federal mandate yet.


Nor have I......nothing about federal license for installers.


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

I have a picto blog about installing my septic system (DIY). 
https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...eld-1000g-2-chamber-septic-tank-complete.html

I had to use a special system because I have no native soil. In other words, up here, we cannot create a septic field by just dumping loads of dirt, burying some pipe and calling it a day. If I did have reasonable amount of native soil I could get a perc test, and if I had suitable results, just bury some pipe for drainage field. 
At any rate, the Eljen field was pretty easy to build. Cost 3-4k for materials, plus a few loads of fill and C-33 sand. 
I did require an engineer to sign off on it. He spent 20 min scribbling some notes on a napkin, then said I was good to go (build)...I sent him pics of completion, and he filed appropriate paperwork. 
BTW - my system is rated for a 3 bedroom house.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

In Louisiana counties are called parishes. Any a while back they had a grant to change septic system to sewerage treatment plant. It has an aerator and some other minor differences. If you qualify it was put in at no cost to home owner. You had to apply quickly because they went fast. A few friends qualified. Free be You are grandfathered in with old system but house can't be sold without upgrade. I think some had lines to water trees and lawn with treated water.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

melli said:


> I have a picto blog about installing my septic system (DIY).
> https://www.doityourself.com/forum/...eld-1000g-2-chamber-septic-tank-complete.html
> 
> I had to use a special system because I have no native soil. In other words, up here, we cannot create a septic field by just dumping loads of dirt, burying some pipe and calling it a day. If I did have reasonable amount of native soil I could get a perc test, and if I had suitable results, just bury some pipe for drainage field.
> ...


AWESOME!


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

TnAndy said:


> Nor have I......nothing about federal license for installers.



I did not say federal installers license, I said by a licensed installer...…per federal law.


I guess it is voluntary at this time and DIY is still allowed, although almost every where requires a permit and inspection...however minimal it might be. Also some states and counties also require it be done by licensed installer at this time,...which I am sure will be mandatory like wells here soon.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have houses in three counties/two states. Regulation and enforcement varies wildly.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

shawnlee said:


> Federal law is it has to be done by a licensed installer,....states and counties vary if they care or not.


From your own link:

"Voluntary national guidelines and implementation tools to improve the overall management of septic wastewater systems."

No federal law requiring a licensed installer that I can find. If you think there is please cite the law.

WWW


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Like I said in my last post, I was wrong/mistaken...……………...a filthy liar, well, not intentionally anyway......


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I have a property in very rural southern Illinois where we built a cabin. No building permits or septic permits are required at all in this area, and the septic is just a tank with an outlet, no leech field.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

shawnlee said:


> Like I said in my last post, I was wrong/mistaken...……………...a filthy liar, well, not intentionally anyway......


My bad in replying before reading all the posts.

WWW


----------



## oldtruckbbq (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the civility shown, Shawnlee and wy_white-wolf. It doesn't happen on all forums. Seems we have some decent people here.


----------

